# Pre employment medical check



## Lauren070896 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've got an initial offer for a ministry of education post in uae I have a history of depression and take anti depressants but am fully functioning and can keep down my job. Does anyone know if I will have to fill in a pre employment medical check that will ask me about depression and will this bar me from the post. Grateful for responses.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
You should not be asked any questions but you need to be careful regarding the medications that you take.
These can be more difficult to obtain in the UAE and you might need to get your UK prescription attested in order to bring them in with you - if they are on the UAE controlled drugs list.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Lauren, from personal experience, DON'T mention it. Unfortunately, although it's getting much better here, anything to do with mental health issues are still a bit taboo and not well understood by many here.

As Steve says you'd need to check your meds, but you can get most here, but you'd need to visit a psychiatrist here to get them to prescribe them for you - easily done and there are lots of places you can go to.


----------



## Lauren070896 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Steve my meds are on the controlled list. How do I get this attested. Do I ask my GP to write a letter on headed paper or do I need to do more. Really worried in case a pre employment check asks for GP update. Read a case of girl who got a job with Emirates airlines , had been on anti dep but was no longer and they removed the offer from her. This is my biggest fear. If i bring meds in do i need to declare them.


----------



## Lauren070896 (Apr 19, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Lauren, from personal experience, DON'T mention it. Unfortunately, although it's getting much better here, anything to do with mental health issues are still a bit taboo and not well understood by many here.
> 
> As Steve says you'd need to check your meds, but you can get most here, but you'd need to visit a psychiatrist here to get them to prescribe them for you - easily done and there are lots of places you can go to.



Thanks Chocoholic I am so worried in case I have to fill in a form and declare this or in case they ask my GP. If I visit a psychiatrist will work know? I've read about the girl who had offer removed from emirate airline because she previously had depression. Big worry for me. Fully functional with anti dep and low dosage . Job with the government. X


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Lauren070896 said:


> I've read about the girl who had offer removed from emirate airline because she previously had depression.


That's quite reasonable, as she might endanger lives of others. Particularly after what happened with Germanwings flight. 
One more thing, you need to check if medical insurance that your employer will provide for you will cover this.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Lauren070896 said:


> Thanks Steve my meds are on the controlled list. How do I get this attested. Do I ask my GP to write a letter on headed paper or do I need to do more. Really worried in case a pre employment check asks for GP update. Read a case of girl who got a job with Emirates airlines , had been on anti dep but was no longer and they removed the offer from her. This is my biggest fear. If i bring meds in do i need to declare them.


Hi,
The attestation process is quite complex - you really need to contact the UAE Embassy in the UK for the current procedure ( as these things tend to change frequently)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Byja said:


> That's quite reasonable, as she might endanger lives of others. Particularly after what happened with Germanwings flight.
> One more thing, you need to check if medical insurance that your employer will provide for you will cover this.


Hi,
The OP did not mention which emirate her job offer is in.
If it were Abu Dhabi, for instance, all pre-existing conditions are automatically covered, by law.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

The medical check up consists of a chest X-Ray (Tuberculosis screening) and a blood test for HIV, and hepatitis B & C.

You won't be meeting a doctor and nobody will ask. Obviously don't volunteer to tell anyone.


----------



## Lauren070896 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for your help Steve. Hopefully I will be ok


----------



## Lauren070896 (Apr 19, 2017)

ThunderCat said:


> The medical check up consists of a chest X-Ray (Tuberculosis screening) and a blood test for HIV, and hepatitis B & C.
> 
> You won't be meeting a doctor and nobody will ask. Obviously don't volunteer to tell anyone.


Thank you Thundercat


----------



## Ethlin (Feb 12, 2018)

*Medical check up for work and residence visa in UAE*

Hi everyone. I would like to know what medical tests they will do for people coming from Namibia to Abu Dhabi (UAE) for work as guest service associate, rides and operations associate or retail associate in a theme park? If they test Hepatitis, which Hep do they test?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ethlin said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to know what medical tests they will do for people coming from Namibia to Abu Dhabi (UAE) for work as guest service associate, rides and operations associate or retail associate in a theme park? If they test Hepatitis, which Hep do they test?


Which Hepatitis have you got?


----------



## Ethlin (Feb 12, 2018)

Hep C. I will be a newcomer so does that mean they will test me for that?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Ethlin said:


> Hep C. I will be a newcomer so does that mean they will test me for that?


This was from 2013. i am sure if it is the same now

https://www.thenational.ae/uae/health/uae-hepatitis-screening-rules-have-been-relaxed-1.297970

I have now found one from 2016

http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/govern...e-tested-for-tb-during-visa-renewal-1.1679666


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ethlin said:


> Hep C. I will be a newcomer so does that mean they will test me for that?


Hi,
I believe newcomers are routinely tested for TB, HIV and Hep A,B & C.
I understand that any person found positive for any of the above will not get a visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ethlin (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## Ethlin (Feb 12, 2018)

I read somewhere if someone comes with a visitors visa, exit the uae and come again for job and residance visa that they will not test for hep only Hep B for the specific 6 categories. Is that true?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Ethlin said:


> I read somewhere if someone comes with a visitors visa, exit the uae and come again for job and residance visa that they will not test for hep only Hep B for the specific 6 categories. Is that true?


No thats not true. ..... whatever medical you need to have would be the same. 

It’s pretty clear from your posts that you think you have hepatitis of some description and fear the medical ..... why not have a test in your home country and if it’s positive don’t waste your time (and money) coming here.


----------



## Ethlin (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you


----------

